# Well my son stood me up again



## great white fisherman

We where supposed to go to Lake Cooper for spring break to catch some giant blue and channel cats. He backed out on me again, nothing new with this generation. If someone has a boat and wants to get in on some super catfishing on Lake Cooper I would be glad to team up with one or two people. There are some nice small cabins for about $48.00 night. We will bee fishing in real protected water so wind does not matter at all. The harder it blows the better. We need some fresh gizzard shad and we can catch 1,000lb of fish in several days. Last year in one day had a 49lb, 38lb, 27lb, lost another over 30lbs, and we kept 16 between 10 and 20lbs. We also had a 22lber,. hell we caught so many fish cannot keep up. I live in the Klien/Tomball area and willing to help with expenses and serve as expert.


----------



## Dipnet

Too bad 2cool isn't like Craigslist, where we can flag ppl for being F.O.S.


----------



## great white fisherman

Open to take anyone who wants to catch a bunch of fish and learn some new ways of catching the. I am off for nine days. Willing to help with expenses and be your guide.


----------



## Sunbeam

Dipnet said:


> Too bad 2cool isn't like Craigslist, where we can flag ppl for being F.O.S.


Too bad 2cool lets newbies spout off before they learn the proper etiquette
for the site.


----------



## Dipnet

Just because I don't sit on the pc 24/7 and respond to every thread....doesn't mean you know more then me...if it walk like a duck and quack like a duck...


----------



## olsteve

Amen Sunbeam !


----------



## Dipnet

Rep point and # of post = knowledge???? Thank god that's not how we choose the president...


----------



## reeltimer

Dipnet said:


> Too bad 2cool isn't like Craigslist, where we can flag ppl for being F.O.S.


Hey dipsheet we call you kind trolls!
5posts of hotair! :work::work:


----------



## Gator gar

Is a 1000 pounds of catfish doable in 9 days??? My buddy on lake Livingston is averaging a better than 200 pound average, daily on his trotlines. Of course, there are two of them riding together checking 4 lines. they are getting their 100 fish limit and throwing catfish back.

So, if he has a average above 200 pounds a day and is targeting a smaller market size fish and not the bigger fish, then I would assume some could catch 1000 pounds in 9 days, targeting the bigger fish. 

What sounds like B.S. is not always the case. I know he would have to divide his catch in two, cause the limit there is half of what it is on Lake Livingston. I don't know GWF or the lake he fishes, or his experience on it. But, you can catch a lot of fish in 9 days with the right eguipment. Probable....maybe not to some, but, very possible with others.

Instead of calling him a liar, take him up on his offer and see what he can produce. After all, he just wants to go fishing, with the bar set pretty high.


----------



## ronniewelsh

*BAR*

yep sounds like thats exactly where he was when he rattled all that off. A BAR!!!!


----------



## Gator gar

ronniewelsh said:


> yep sounds like thats exactly where he was when he rattled all that off. A BAR!!!!


Too funny. I'll hit you with some green for making me laugh.


----------

